# Too massive to live



## Guest

I put on slabs of muscle easily...squatting 230kg x10...but need to loose some fat.. Am about 15 percent... Have a very stressful job... Could this be a factor?? Any good cutting diets where u keep mass?? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Brockyboy

15% body fat ain't high

Squatting 230kg for 10?...hmmmm you should be competing!


----------



## Guest

Nah...I'm a lifter for the enjoyment... My shoulder press is 115kg x 12...other than that my favourite routine is the 20 rep squat... Did 182.5kg 2 days ago and my lungs are still sore.. The king of workouts, especially for us naturals!!


----------



## Guest

Yeah you are probably right despite all that anti-cardio stuff on the net... I'm 37 so now is the time!!.....next year for the Ibizia podium dancing! Anyone do the 20rep squat aka Widowmakers!


----------



## Guest

140kg x 10 but think it is an overrated lift... Powercleans=massive shoulders!!


----------



## Chrissy.......

I always thought front squats were underrated. I can only manage 100k x 6:behindsofa:


----------



## yannyboy

Lifting lawyer said:


> I put on slabs of muscle easily...squatting 230kg x10...but need to loose some fat.. Am about 15 percent... Have a very stressful job... Could this be a factor?? Any good cutting diets where u keep mass?? Thanks for the help!


If you can put on slabs of muscle easily then why should you worry if you lose a bit dieting?


----------



## P2000vxim

230 kg wow thats 5 plates at 20 k each side plus the bar

my heaviest for 10 is only 140 but full squat ass nearly on the floor

i have seen a pro bodybuilding (ex powerlifter) do that weight its so impressive i tend to stop what i am doing and sit there and watch and learn.


----------



## flint

fcuk me i thought i was doing well moving 100kg on the squat n dead ! payday tommorow, steaks on the list .....


----------



## yannyboy

P2000vxim said:


> 230 kg wow thats 5 plates at 20 k each side plus the bar
> 
> my heaviest for 10 is only 140 but full squat ass nearly on the floor
> 
> i have seen a pro bodybuilding (ex powerlifter) do that weight its so impressive i tend to stop what i am doing and sit there and watch and learn.


And Lifting Lawyer is natural as well:becky:


----------



## yannyboy

You have gained alot of interest with your big lifts, if you could put some vids up, I'm sure alot of guys would like to see your strength levels and technique.


----------



## crazycal1

we`re a ceptiCAL lot here bud, your lifts are beyond most of us..

i currently doing 20 rep squats, i`ll stick a vid up if you will.. my weights will be far more modest tho, but you`ll see my work ethic is there..

slabs of muscle AND a stressful job and thats why youre only lifting 230... fcuk aduck most would kill for that scenario..


----------



## freddee

I can not find any stats for you like height, weight, age, how long have you been lifting......


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Shush did you hear that pin drop.


----------



## crazycal1

lol you dudes are so polite..

if youre gonna call someone out call them out..


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

TheCrazyCal said:


> lol you dudes are so polite..
> 
> if youre gonna call someone out call them out..


Explain please.


----------



## crazycal1

you all think he`s full of it and are too polite to say..


----------



## crazycal1

n if i`m wrong i`ll happily apologise..

but talk is cheap..


----------



## freddee

I dont think those figures are outlandish, i have a friend who reps squats with six plates aside 44lb, he aint a giant, but he weighs in pretty heavy, and he isn't natty, this guy could be 6 feet tall and 18stone with 10 years of lifting behind him, though I believe the wording in his thread, is going to attract some rye remarks......


----------



## The Brewer

ye freddee its defo the wording, funny guy really.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

TheCrazyCal said:


> you all think he`s full of it and are too polite to say..


Cal Cal Cal. I only said you could hear a pin drop mate.

I never judge anyone without seeing the full picture. And to be honest I dont give a shyt what the guy can lift. As long as he is happy and does not arm good luck to him.


----------



## crazycal1

n if i`m wrong i`ll happily apologise..

but talk is cheap..


----------



## Guest

I do watch the diet but when I go on holidays for 2 weeks and eat what I want I usually lose 5kg fat!! Explain???!


----------



## Guest

Guys I was a prof rugby player before... My bench isn't great at 140kg x 8, but the stats are sound


----------



## The Brewer

someone has tampared with your scales while you where away maybe ?


----------



## Guest

I'm 37, been lifting 20 years, 5' 9", very consistent and really push myself, 100% natural always.. First time in a chat room, using my phone I am training tomorrow and will post the vid


----------



## Guest

Btw I never use machines if possible and usually leave 7 days rest between each muscle workout...


----------



## The Brewer

i think you can do what you say, and i find the tone of your posts entertaining. you have defo stirred the boys up


----------



## Roman Podzemny

Firs I do like the topic: Too massive to live (lots of guys would love that problem  )

Secondly I am jealous when I see, what you lifting. But on the other side, I do NOT believe that you do squats with 230 kg 10x, your shoulder press is 115 kg 12x and chest press "only" 140 kg x8. (see what i done there "only"  )

The video would be good and I am sure you will gain some respect on this forum just for that.

I would love to see the technique too (depth of squats and how clean is the shoulder press). Hight of 5,9 it must be pretty hard to do deep squats with nearly quarter of a ton on your shoulders.

You would like some diet help, well if you naturally lift all those numbers, honestly I think I would like you to help me with my diet. (would like to see what is on your plate, to get you trough the day)

I am not trying to offend you in any way, I really would like you to prove all us non-believers wrong here.

One more thing, I kinda missed what is your weight?

Roman P.


----------



## Guest

I'm 103kg ....I'm genuinely surprised my lifts have caused this reaction!

Forget steroids!!!-2 years on the book mass training tactics by ironman and then 2 years on colker's book extreme muscle... Kwackaboom!! U r massive


----------



## Guest

Regarding diet I don't use supplements other than 1 MR and creatine... Natural whole foods, junk/drink once a week..krug champagne and blonde ladies...anytime!


----------



## justheretosnoop

Ha, nice thread. I've always been fond of a bit of controversy!

Perhaps it's my naivety showing through but I am edging towards being a believer than not...possibly...

Seen those figs done by a couple of natty's before but not for reps so would be very impressive. I don't suppose you'd care to tell us who you are if you played pro?

My squats have got 8 years and about 140kg to go which is what, 330g per week religiously. Do'able???

Kwackaboom!!


----------



## Guest

Played for Boksburg in RSA...I found my strength would plateau for a few months then there would be a jump, looking back usually when the volume of training was highish.. Dr Colkers book extreme muscle was super and got me over 200kgx10 on deep squats for the first time..but I was very tired and didn't feel energetic, have to balance life..I'm not a polish builder! Get that book, don't use gear and good luck.


----------



## Guest

Too Massive to live, too Beautiful to Die!


----------



## The Trixsta

How funny! I am intrigued about this video, I am currently not a believer after reading the previous comments, I like to think I'm a good judge of character too, I see somebody searching the internet for a video of somebody lifting the stated weights. By all means, please shock me, and then I shall apologise for ever doubting you. Tick tock


----------



## The Trixsta

And as for not using gear, I guess people will have to make their own mind up on that as we shall never know, only you know that one.


----------



## Guest

Your genetics must be shite if you are that sceptical..you have no self belief..especially for you I will post a pic of my 20 inch arm with my bentley in the background...print it out and write"this is what self-belief can do"....one last thing never listen to people like you if you want to realise your dreams


----------



## Guest

Drug free forever....makes me obnoxious though;-)


----------



## EXTREME

Lifting Lawyer, where are you based about and where do you train? I'm often on the road and maybe we could get a workout if I'm in your area?


----------



## The Trixsta

I'm guessing you're a lawyer too yes? You're a joker. Keep dreaming.


----------



## Guest

I'm afraid the defamatory statements you are making are about to be statute barred by my not caring!!yes I'm a solicitor... Your worst nightmare.."My word is my bond"-


----------



## EXTREME

You are a solicitor where about? Do you fancy a workout if I'm in your area sometime?


----------



## Guest

I'm in London, but only if that is your pic and you don't have a deep voice;-) lol


----------



## Guest

Thanks fleg.. I'll post early Saturday and begrudgers bedamned!


----------



## The Trixsta

So it's gone from " I am training tomorrow and will post the vid" to "I'll post early Saturday and begrudgers bedamned!"

As I said, Joker.


----------



## Guest

We are not all at home on the PC Friday night hooked up to webcams in our underpants..I'll be up to my gills in champagne and models after squatting the weight of your ex- wife 20 times...hahahaha....


----------



## Guest

Only kidding man... Just look at the vid..I'm dreading reps 15-20 already!have to get some sleep


----------



## crazycal1

a pro rugby player would do those lifts 

we`ve got former a former pro boxer on here right now, britsh championship level..

we get alsorts here, my mate phil came 3rd in the AAS for javelin, married to the gladiator panther..

he`s got some cool pics in his journal..

maybe your the real deal..

so how come you have such a vast knowledge on lifting naturally, but no idea how to diet?

as a former elite athlete i`d have thought this would have been basic knowledge.

yup youre correct i dont have great genetics, im in my mid 40`s, have a fusion on me spine, and only been training 6 years, but you cant let sh1t like that get in the way of training or making excuses..

lol trixsta, was thinking that too..


----------



## yannyboy

I don't care a f**k if you can lift what you say, if you're life consists of blondes, bentleys and champagne, then I want to be a friend.


----------



## The Trixsta

Me too! Yet I think I've blown any chance of that haha ever the sceptical me you see


----------



## doggy

This thread is quality, I like lifting lawyers style.


----------



## Guest

When you are training for Rugby you just eat lots of quality food, porridge, eggs, pasta, steak... The problem is getting the quality calories and recovery. It is very far from a fat loss diet. You become leanish because of the massive calorie expenditure in that lifestyle.

Regarding putting on mass everybody is too worried about what happens outside the gym. Drinking whey shakes, reading magazines and taking zma before you go to sleep never built an ounce of muscle. 90%+ of the people I know miss the real window of opportunity- the hour in the gym creating a MASSIVE stimulus. Buy those books- bust yourself, never take a whey shake again even and see what happens....back to work bye!


----------



## allbro75

Funny thread, agree about quality food but shakes are convenient for on the go when you have a busy lifestyle. I always have one on hand with ground oats and almonds to make up a quick meal when I'm busy. If I have time always go for real food though.

Got to admit wasn't sure if you were a troll or not at first but got a feeling your lifts are genuine. Look forward to the video though.


----------



## crazycal1

i`m more than happy to retract my comments..

as i said in pm..

until then dude..


----------



## yannyboy

Lifting lawyer said:


> When you are training for Rugby you just eat lots of quality food, porridge, eggs, pasta, steak... The problem is getting the quality calories and recovery. It is very far from a fat loss diet. You become leanish because of the massive calorie expenditure in that lifestyle.
> 
> Regarding putting on mass everybody is too worried about what happens outside the gym. Drinking whey shakes, reading magazines and taking zma before you go to sleep never built an ounce of muscle. 90%+ of the people I know miss the real window of opportunity- the hour in the gym creating a MASSIVE stimulus. Buy those books- bust yourself, never take a whey shake again even and see what happens....back to work bye!


I agree with alot you have said about whey and getting the most out of the hour in the gym but my opinion is this,

Size and strength are not always related, somebody can be stronger than somebody on a particular exercise but not necessarily bigger, bone structure and tendon strength can come into it.

Also the body is constantly in a state of anabolism/catabolism, that's why the average natural trainer can only put on about 20lbs of lean muscle before the catabolism takes over. That's why the hormones are introduced to carry on growing and overcoming this.

I'd be interested in seeing the lifting vids but would be very interested just to see how much muscle mass you have as well.

P.S. I know a few rugby pals and they normally consume a liquid diet at the weekend, LOL


----------



## aka

hilarious, ready to have a nice smile day now

keep posting guys


----------



## Guest

Size and strength are not fully related, I knew a guy called Maurice O'Connor from Ireland deadlifting 310kg at 75kg and over 40 years old and if you saw him you would think the only exercise he ever did was digging in an allotment.. But woe betide my naysayers!! I am MASSIVE.


----------



## Guest

No seriously... I am big but the definition could be described as Hasslehof beach running scene.. Arms just under 20", legs 28", chest 48"....but I don't want to be a silverback.. You look and feel rubbish..if I get too big I tone down nicely by doing the 300 workout with running for a while, after all I don't want to be too massive to live!


----------



## DANthirty

Lifting lawyer said:


> We are not all at home on the PC Friday night hooked up to webcams in our underpants..


And whats wrong with that!!!!!!!!!!:becky:


----------



## doggy

I think this is a wined up.


----------



## Roman Podzemny

DANthirty said:


> And whats wrong with that!!!!!!!!!!:becky:


nice one....really nice


----------



## yannyboy

Lifting lawyer said:


> No seriously... I am big but the definition could be described as Hasslehof beach running scene.. Arms just under 20", legs 28", chest 48"....but I don't want to be a silverback.. You look and feel rubbish..if I get too big I tone down nicely by doing the 300 workout with running for a while, after all I don't want to be too massive to live!


If you are not prepared to take hormones, I very much doubt you will ever be to big(muscle mass) to live, but hey, throw up a few pics and will can back up you claims as well.


----------



## LEGION

yanny's right man, proof in the pudding,,, don't get me wrong i ain't put any pics of myself on yet! but if you are as confident as you say' then you would:nod:


----------



## yannyboy

doggy said:


> I think this is a wined up.


I think London1976 has come back to the forum, LOL


----------



## The Brewer

i thought that was you in the pic legion :becky:


----------



## LEGION

The Brewer said:


> i thought that was you in the pic legion :becky:


i wish ,,,,,,,,:becky:


----------



## Guest

I am eating brazil nuts and whey... My secret weapon

Massive squats on the way...it is going to take the doubting Thomases down!!!


----------



## Roman Podzemny

I thought it was 1 m.r. (or something) and creatine, now whey and nuts....something else you forgot?

Time to put money where your mouth is man, this is starting to get boring. Gain some respect points.

BTW say hello to your blonds and have good w-end 

PS: Higher they fly ... harder they fall


----------



## Guest

Hope you have your crash helmet on then mate....is that seriously you in the pic taking your 23rd pic in the mirror for Men's Fitness readers cover competition March 2008??


----------



## Guest

Nah in fairness you look well


----------



## Guest

Btw 1MR is the business, you could go through a brick wall.. Or shag Roman's missus.. It is that strong


----------



## Roman Podzemny

Thanks man,

yep it is me, two years ago so looking much better now though. But thanks for compliment.


----------



## Roman Podzemny

Lifting lawyer said:


> Btw 1MR is the business, you could go through a brick wall.. Or shag Roman's missus.. It is that strong


At last I got one,

No need to get personal man.


----------



## Guest

It is called a joke or as they call it in Poland dress sense


----------



## crazycal1

if i was still a mod i`d have banned you for that mate real deal or not..

leave partners out of it.


----------



## yannyboy

Lifting lawyer said:


> I am eating brazil nuts and whey... My secret weapon
> 
> Massive squats on the way...it is going to take the doubting Thomases down!!!


You said earlier in the thread that whey is no good and you should eat proper foods, at least be consistant with the bulls**t.....


----------



## yannyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> if i was still a mod i`d have banned you for that mate real deal or not..
> 
> leave partners out of it.


This whole thread is definately a wind up now Cal

Shame really, I was looking forward to a ride in the Bentley and a blonde b**wjob


----------



## Guest

The vids are coming boys


----------



## Guest

Yanny just for you I will do a few goofy shots in the Bentley...you will be apologising yet my man!


----------



## yannyboy

Lifting lawyer said:


> Yanny just for you I will do a few goofy shots in the Bentley...you will be apologising yet my man!


I will personally apologize if you are true to your word


----------



## Guest

Coolio... We will train before heading out for a night yet mate!

P.s. Relax Cal this isn't Jeremy Kyle


----------



## LEGION

Lifting lawyer said:


> Coolio... We will train before heading out for a night yet mate!
> 
> P.s. Relax Cal this isn't Jeremy Kyle


Nope, it's no jezza kyle ,,,,,thing is your claims are big, my friend !!

maybe you'll prove us wrong' and we'll all apologize , but it sounds like you need to work on your manners, instead of the photos,,,,:jerkit:


----------



## Guest

Point taken... But they ain't no claims..


----------



## LEGION

Lifting lawyer said:


> Point taken... But they ain't no claims..


they are until , proven,,, you should know that being a lawyer:nod:


----------



## Guest

I hope there are no satanic undertones in that name Legion!!off to the gym... Catcha later lads


----------



## yannyboy

Lifting lawyer said:


> I hope there are no satanic undertones in that name Legion!!off to the gym... Catcha later lads


Don't forget to video it mate


----------



## justheretosnoop

Who's offering what odds on us seeing these vids tonight then lads??


----------



## doggy

I hope he's legit but I can't help think this is a wined up. Why would a stranger come on a forum and post all these claims?


----------



## doggy

LOL, how did you know he posted here?


----------



## yannyboy

Dazzeedee said:


> Lifting lawyer is the real deal!! I train with him...... Crazy stuff!!!


So you will be the one filming his workout tonight then?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Lifting lawyer said:


> Btw 1MR is the business, you could go through a brick wall.. Or shag Roman's missus.. It is that strong


I dont know who the hellll you are but you have now crossed the like duch bag.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

yannyboy said:


> This whole thread is definately a wind up now Cal
> 
> Shame really, I was looking forward to a ride in the Bentley and a blonde b**wjob


Bet he doesn't have a Bentley, but he would have given you that b**wjob.lol


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

yannyboy said:


> So you will be the one filming his workout tonight then?


Ye with his back to the wall.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Dazzeedee said:


> Not only does he have a Bentley but he also has a FULL head of hair!! what Self respecting Bodybuilder wud have a fluffy back!!....... Am the personal Trainer in the gym!! just recorded him smash 15 reps with 180kg...


Iv'e also got a fluffy ars but your not getting to see that.


----------



## yannyboy

Dazzeedee said:


> Am going to upload the vid 2maro..... oh and thanx for solving the mystery of where Right said Fred is now...too sexy for the red wife beater anyway


Deeply dippy that vid won't be on this forum tomorrow pr*ck.


----------



## yannyboy

Dazzeedee said:


> yano ders other web sites for people who want to talk about that stuff!!!! is this not about lifting weights. Am actually training for a show in April...... 23yr old!! 14 stone 7% bf!!! whats ur stats?? old, Bald..............??? and in the closet!!


Old, yes

Bald, yes

In the closet, maybe

What class you entering, bikini


----------



## DANthirty

LMAO!!!! this is better than Eastenders!!


----------



## Guest

Getting called a liar is getting boring..here is me with the motor..like the zztop disguise!!only got 15x180kg tonight...next workout 20!dazzeedee will post vid.... How do I upload pics on an iPhone?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Lifting lawyer said:


> Getting called a liar is getting boring..here is me with the motor..like the zztop disguise!!only got 15x180kg tonight...next workout 20!dazzeedee will post vid.... How do I upload pics on an iPhone?


Listening to your bull shyt has got boring. Put up or shut up.


----------



## Ftblk36

Dazzeedee said:


> Am the personal Trainer in the gym!!


Say no more, say no more, a nudge is as good as a wink to a dead cat!! Listen? Can you smell something???


----------



## justheretosnoop

180 gets done all day long mate, thought you were smashing 230 for 10's?


----------



## Guest

230 x 10 is my best ok, but 20x 182.5 is what I'm working back to at mo... Totally different thing.. The tens are easier to be honest!


----------



## yannyboy

You are right, 20 rep squats are killers

Still, strong lifts for a natural lifter


----------



## allbro75

I love 20 rep squats are amazing, great for giving you the feeling of needing to be sick to continue, makes the whole workout worthwhile.


----------



## Guest

Here are the pics guys - engraved apologies accepted!


----------



## LEGION

Lifting lawyer said:


> Here are the pics guys - engraved apologies accepted!


hardly the proof is it' a bently and a big guy,,, not that hard to set up!! thought you were uploading you training:axe:


----------



## LEGION

ooh,, and do something about your hair,,,or are you samson:becky:


----------



## Guest

Sourballs tomorrow I will write your name in the dust on my bonnet!!set up my bollix


----------



## LEGION

why is the car dusty ,,,been in lock up has it:nod:


----------



## Guest

The training is coming in the morning Darren took it on his phone..yeah the zztop disguise is a bit of a laugh.. Took the 1 mr again tonight... Good stuff


----------



## Guest

Be positive and success in all areas will come...I always help if I can and know that I have alot to learn


----------



## Guest

Here is my asshole answer for the guy in the red vest-"I live the dream so you can dream the dream"-stick that in your pipe!


----------



## LEGION

never judge a book by it's cover my friend,,, i'll catch ya in the morn'in :der:


----------



## flint

to be honest, boring and b/s, well done for upsetting the decent people on here whos opinions are valued by the rest of us. try benching that ego fella, that must surely be a 1 r m .


----------



## Guest

you don't believe the lifts, want to be stronger/bigger, and when you are confronted with it the green eyed, or in your case blue-balled monster comes out, I am only ragging you for the banter guys, but everything is valid due to 20 years hard training...truce???


----------



## flint

i have never once said i dont believe your lifts, and i am not green eyed about any of your attributes that is for sure. i stand by my previous post, it makes no difference in my life how super you are, the only trouble is you are the only one that thinks so. good luck with all your future projects.


----------



## Guest

anyway I'm off...standing in this oestrogen drenched bar typing this is not cool!talk tomorrow guys and thanks for the interest.


----------



## The Brewer

yet no pics to confirm claims, what a wonderful thread though got everyone interested


----------



## crazycal1

roadrunner1 said:


> Listening to your bull shyt has got boring. Put up or shut up.


lmfao thats the fcuking sprit..

strongest man i know, chris pike..

quietest man i know, chris pike

aka pikey on here..

lol its late n i`m old so i`m aloud to get a lil philosophiCAL


----------



## aka

this is little Britain material I am loving it


----------



## justheretosnoop

Lifting lawyer said:


> Here are the pics guys - engraved apologies accepted!


Is that Cadogen Place carpark?


----------



## yannyboy

Dorsey said:


> Is that Cadogen Place carpark?


How do you recognise that Dorsey?


----------



## justheretosnoop

I used to have a right few quid and pretty much spent every wkd shopping down there, always parking in the same place. Might not be but looks familiar, just round corner from Harrods.

This thread gets even more intriguing!


----------



## LEGION

Dorsey said:


> I used to have a right few quid and pretty much spent every wkd shopping down there, always parking in the same place. Might not be but looks familiar, just round corner from Harrods.
> 
> This thread gets even more intriguing!


mmm, is'nt it just !!! maybe this guy will silence us all, but it dose'nt look like he's in any rush to do so


----------



## Guest

Relax, you saw me... Do I look weak? You'll get your video... All things come to those who wait..anyway got to go..it's rude to text when in bed with... What was her name anyway?!later


----------



## luther1

You've given your blow up doll a name?


----------



## justheretosnoop

Nah, it's his mate Daz in a wig!!


----------



## Guest

She's a doll alright and certainly didn't need an instruction booklet on how to blow...she is a secretary from Goldmans... Nice manners, hope she makes a nice brunch... Bet she has had enough sausage for one day though lol!


----------



## luther1

Both in bed w4nking over this weeks edition of Top Marques arguing over who gets to wear the hat and sunglasses


----------



## justheretosnoop

James RM said:


> Both in bed w4nking over this weeks edition of Top Marques arguing over who gets to wear the hat and sunglasses


London1976 & Franki perhaps....


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Lifting lawyer said:


> Here is my asshole answer for the guy in the red vest-"I live the dream so you can dream the dream"-stick that in your pipe!


I dont smoke it's bad for your health, you should know that.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Lifting lawyer said:


> Sourballs tomorrow I will write your name in the dust on my bonnet!!set up my bollix


What's wrong lover boy do you not have the strength to wash it. It's an old model anyway.


----------



## Guest

Who?... Btw Dorsey must be Sherlock Holmes!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Lifting lawyer said:


> It was brand new when I bought it in 2009 you jealous baldie weed...pity the life shop is closed for you...now shag off


Little do you know wankker had one didn't like prefer Range Rover. So no not jealous had more and spent more than you will ever know.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Lifting lawyer said:


> Anyway your wife is calling you to dig the allotment Roadrunner..later


Getting to you now am I. You can always tell when someone is in a corner they start to fight dirty like a sewer rat.


----------



## crazycal1

check out my new wheels dudes..
ive been scoffing lots of nuts and have bulked up abit since my last pics.. :becky:

i love nuts but really prefer to take it int he ass after ive been squatting 300kg for twenny..
i get lots of 1 on 1 from the gyms personal trainer :becky: and we always have a nice shower afters...

ya know mate if you can lift what you say i`m impressed, but your just a dink.. 
i leave you to play with whoever can ber aRsed..

this thread shoulda been locked pages back.. 
ban the troll.. :jerkit:

can you not see youre all wasting your breathe..
he`s just gonna keep going..
articulate trolls are the worst kind.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Funny, funny, funny!!


----------



## Guest

Guys I can do what I can do.. So what?I am actually just looking for diet advice..I like joking and having the fun, but all the facts stand..haha Cal, you are in some shape, that is what I'm looking for


----------



## The Brewer

roadrunner1 said:


> Getting to you now am I. You can always tell when someone is in a corner they start to fight dirty like a sewer rat.


 your the one calling people a wankker bit naughty that really.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

True as long as we all keep biting hell keep on fishing.


----------



## justheretosnoop

:focus: Ok lads, banter aside let's nail this down once and for all before someone scuff's their handbag.

Lawyer, simple Q: when you putting the vid up from last night?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

The Brewer said:


> your the one calling people a wankker bit naughty that really.


Cap-fit-ware it.

This guy has nothing substantial to invest in so for that reason, I'm out.


----------



## Guest

I will ask Daz to post it today..it was on his phone...wrecked to all lower body battered and bruised and the squats are just one factor;-)


----------



## luther1

Lifting lawyer said:


> I will ask Daz to post it today..it was on his phone...wrecked to all lower body battered and bruised and the squats are just one factor;-)


I think the only thing Daz does is wash the 5punk out of your pants


----------



## Chrissy.......

:deadhorse:


----------



## justheretosnoop

Really REALLY funny!!


----------



## luther1

I bet its tight on her. Does she know your a doorman for a mediocre law firm who gets to park his bosses car?


----------



## justheretosnoop

James RM said:


> I bet its tight on her. Does she know your a doorman for a mediocre law firm who gets to park his bosses car?


Extremely funny!!!


----------



## Guest

Haha.. Very funny..So what is your story James, how is the training going?


----------



## The Brewer

i love the way road runner has changed his pic very funny


----------



## luther1

I'm 43, did a few cycles in my twenties and got to a decent size then had a family etc and stopped training. Started doing circuit training 3 or 4 years ago and for the last 10 weeks i've had a a personal trainer 4 times a week to try and get big again. Diet is sorted so i'm going to give it 6 months before i do a bit of test. I've put on just over a stone (13st 1lb now) and hope to get to 14ish before i take aas,natty limit and all that. Btw,nothing personal with the pi55 taking,just friendly banter!


----------



## Guest

No hassle James, never took any gear myself as size and strength were not issues... Does it make you lean??must be hard with kids and all but sounds like u on all out attack at the mo...check out Extreme Muscle by dr Colker..a must read for mass and power.


----------



## luther1

I did sust and deca back then. There was no internet forums so you just bought and took advice from the 'big bloke' down the gym. My diet was crap but still managed to gain a lot a weight. This time round i'm going for it,12% bodyfat at the mo,and hope to to stay at that. 3 more months of hard work and slow gains but i want to reach my nat limit first. Its hard because i want to start my test now,but i've got to be smart. I was always of quite small build (5' 11'' btw) but am relying on muscle memory, diet and training. You're a big built bloke so taking aas is obviously not a concern if you can look as good as you do naturally.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

James RM said:


> Does she know your a doorman for a mediocre law firm who gets to park his bosses car?


More like a doorman at Mothercare.


----------



## Guest

Would love to get very lean though, think I change diet and add in 45 min cardio after each workout...must say really enjoyed this forum but was very surprised at incredulity of some members!good luck with it all anyway.. Smart arse;-)


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

The Brewer said:


> i love the way road runner has changed his pic very funny


Good in it bro.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Best get that car cleaned before it gets repode.


----------



## Guest

Anyway truce roadrunner?how is your training going.. You are a vicious pi55 taker by the way!


----------



## Guest

You had Dazza going mad!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Lifting lawyer said:


> Anyway truce roadrunner?how is your training going.. You are a vicious pi55 taker by the way!


Not bad at the mo dude.

Ye coyote wolf has to get up early to try and catch an old roadrunner like me.

As for the Bentley had a Continental gt myself goes like shyt.


----------

